# Name that bird



## richardjames

This bird has adopted our garden. I think it is a young one and has not got all its colours. Can anyone identify?


----------



## motormouth

Looks like a collared dove


----------



## Westbay

Agree


----------



## bognormike

rather skinny pigeon....


----------



## tonyt

............... and in a couple of years you could have 20 - 30 in your garden - don't feed them!


----------



## dovtrams

Collared Dove; is there a prize?

Dave


----------



## richardjames

dovtrams said:


> Collared Dove; is there a prize?
> 
> Dave


A big Kiss 8O


----------



## rosalan

I love birds and this collared dove is a bird. I do not enjoy this bird and after a particularly romantic interlude with its mate or mates, pigeon pie becomes very interesting.
Billing and cooing have nothing on these birds, they make an art of it throughout the summer months.
I have some sticks in my garden that you may borrow to discourage it making a permanent home, if this is not already too late.
You guessed it, we have them as residents  

Alan


----------



## Penquin

RSPB site for LOTS more info;

http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/c/collareddove/index.aspx

very common I am afraid and very easily tamed.......

my sister was appalled that one came in to her kitchen window and laid an egg on the cooker - she is terrified of birds after being chased by an Indian Game Cock when she was aged 4 - she apparently cleared a 6' wide rhubarb patch.......

she will never go near ANY bird so our chickens have to be penned in when she visits...... (and they are so friendly they will eat from your hand......)

Dave


----------



## Glandwr

Penquin said:


> RSPB site for LOTS more info;
> 
> http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/c/collareddove/index.aspx
> 
> very common I am afraid and very easily tamed.......
> 
> my sister was appalled that one came in to her kitchen window and laid an egg on the cooker - she is terrified of birds after being chased by an Indian Game Cock when she was aged 4 - she apparently cleared a 6' wide rhubarb patch.......
> 
> she will never go near ANY bird so our chickens have to be penned in when she visits...... (and they are so friendly they will eat from your hand......)
> 
> Dave


Sensible girl Dave :wink:

Dick


----------



## HarleyDave

Collared Dove - get an air gun...:twisted:

I did 8) 

You don't even have to hit them - a near miss scares them off and they tend to stay away.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

As previous a colard dove. Blox to the members that sugest getting rid of them.
We used to have jeys and kingfishers and wagtails around us. Now they are gone along with the house sparrows. Once they are gone they are gone. I spend a lot of money feeding the birds and have a blackbird that comes to my hand for worms. 

Dave p


----------



## HarleyDave

How much do the worms cost Dave - and where do you get them?  

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

They are free. Pop a spade in our garden and there are loads of them. Sounds daft but our husky will dig up worms lick them clean and carry them to the patio. She will drop them and a blackbird will come and pick them up. 
Quite funny to watch.
Dave p


----------



## greygit

Feeding some birds with bread in Spain earlier this year a Collared Dove settled on my hand to get the bread first hand so to speak, unusual experience.


----------



## Easyriders

We had a pair of collared doves that nested in our garden every year, though the young ones always moved on when fledged.

I loved to watch them billing and cooing - they clearly mate for life, and went everywhere together.

They moved on when the wood pigeons moved in; I much preferred the collared doves. The wood pigeons are real thugs, and make it very difficult for the smaller birds to get near the bird table.

Not that I would harm any bird (and in fact, it is illegal in the UK to harm any wild bird).


----------



## fatbuddha

collared doves are now one of the few species around in the UK whose numbers are increasing which is odd when you realise the huge decrease in other species and they didn't start breeding here until 1955 (originally from Turkey). they clearly like the UK!

our neighbours cat recently had one for lunch judging by the feathered remains of one in our garden


----------



## tonyt

fatbuddha said:


> collared doves are now one of the few species around in the UK whose numbers are increasing which is odd when you realise the huge decrease in other species and they didn't start breeding here until 1955 (originally from Turkey). they clearly like the UK!
> 
> our neighbours cat recently had one for lunch judging by the feathered remains of one in our garden


I think more likely to be the remains of a Sparrow Hawk's breakfast.


----------



## fatbuddha

tonyt said:


> fatbuddha said:
> 
> 
> 
> collared doves are now one of the few species around in the UK whose numbers are increasing which is odd when you realise the huge decrease in other species and they didn't start breeding here until 1955 (originally from Turkey). they clearly like the UK!
> 
> our neighbours cat recently had one for lunch judging by the feathered remains of one in our garden
> 
> 
> 
> I think more likely to be the remains of a Sparrow Hawk's breakfast.
Click to expand...

you haven't met our neighbour's cat.... :lol:

but yes, you could be right although in the 11 years where we've lived, we've only seen one of them as it's a pretty new development on the seaside and these places aren't the usual hunting grounds of Sparrow Hawks - not rural or green enough.


----------



## Suenliam

Feral pigeons and wood pigeons seem to have taken over our garden although collar doves do get a look in sometimes. I knew they were on the increase and really wonder why - have you ever seen such a dim bird. Thick as 2 short planks :lol: 

Sue


----------



## fatbuddha

pigeon species are not the brightest birds around - have you ever seen one fly out of a tree or bush without smacking half the branches on the way out??

but then compared to pheasants, they're Einstein....


----------



## aldra

collard Doves are beautiful

We have a visiting pair but they breed elsewhere

Apart from 2 pairs of blackbirds back and front and a belligerent robin

every bird breeds else where because we have a large colony of Sparrows in the ivy who do not welcome other birds

We also have regular visits from a Sparrow-hawk

Beautiful creature

When the young sparrows are born walking outside is stepping round them as they take so long to realise you are there and move

But sparrows are lovely lively birds and they are declining so we are proud of ours

Aldra


----------



## granny68

I thought the photo was a young wood pigeon . We have a lot of them in the garden and I love the noise they make. In our last three house moves, they appear to have followed us along with the wrens. Lots of blackbirds too. I don't like the killer Magpies  but its nature for them to kill little birds I guess :roll: 

Anna


----------

